# Important - exterior door threshold up against hardwood floors



## mikefromjax (Aug 30, 2013)

Need your opinion.....

I installed a new wall of floor to ceiling windows and a new french door set in the living room as a part of a $40,000 renovation of a nice beach house in jax.
It had inswing doors - I switched it to outswing doors.
That changed the threshold from outside to inside the house.
the threshold is exterior aluminum threshold butting up to hardwood floors
Homeowner insists that since i never told them it was going to be a metal threshold up against the wood floors, that I pay to replace the metal threshold to a wood threshold to match the floors. 

I want them to pay me to make the change. 

What would you do / what do you think I should do? 

:blink:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you take inswing doors and install them as outswing?


----------



## mikefromjax (Aug 30, 2013)

*they are new doors and windows*

Yes they are new brand new inswing doors that i installed as outswing doors


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mikefromjax said:


> Yes they are new brand new inswing doors that i installed as outswing doors


WTF were you thinking?

Put in the correct doors on your own dime.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Agreed. I'm not sure how that seemed reasonable.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait you put inswing doors on to swing out :laughing: now you're complaining they want it fixed.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

All that vote for ten tongue lashings and a ban say "aye".


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Aye


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Aye!

:detective: 

Maybe a HO, getting some reassurance...


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Another aye here..WTF?!?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not voting for a ban if he's here to learn. I'd rather he stuck around and learned why it was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

So are these designed for"multi_use".. Is the DP rating ok to reverse? impact glass? Which side is the impact glass on now? Just a few of the questions I have. Is the threshold designed to work that way?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

mikefromjax said:


> Need your opinion.....
> 
> My CONTRACTOR installed a new wall of floor to ceiling windows and a new french door set in the living room as a part of a $40,000 renovation of our nice beach house in jax.
> It had inswing doors - He switched it to outswing doors.
> ...


...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

EthanB said:


> Not voting for a ban if he's here to learn. I'd rather he stuck around and learned why it was the wrong thing to do.


If you oppose, you must say "nay" for your vote to be counted :clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys I installed a left have swing door upside down so it would be a right hand swing, now the threshold is on the top and the homeowner wants me to paint it to match the ceiling but he doesn't want to pay for the paint, how can I make him pay?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

mikefromjax said:


> Yes they are new brand new inswing doors that i installed as outswing doors


you pay for the threshold f/u and will likely pay again when the door system, installed wrong (backwards), fails.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Not voting for a ban if he's here to learn. I'd rather he stuck around and learned why it was the wrong thing to do.


Ethan, don't be such a killjoy. Don't you know how a lynch mob works? We don't use reason or logic, we just get our pitchforks and torches, dammit!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

mikefromjax said:


> Yes they are new brand new *inswing doors that i installed as outswing doors*


 You've got to be kidding.... EVERYTHING is wrong with that situation. If you wanted outswing doors, you should have ordered outswing doors. Then the threshold would have been correct and you wouldn't have this problem.

The other problem you've created for yourself and the HO by doing this, is the door is now weather stripped toward the INSIDE, and the threshold slopes _IN_ toward the hardwood floors.

Do yourself a favor.... order the correct outswing door, replace it before you have ruined hardwood floors AND a door to replace.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just get some wood grain contact paper and deal with the mess in a few years.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

What did the building inspector think of this? I like the contact paper idea. I am assuming this is jax ,as in hurricane zone coastal Florida Jacksonville. by the way, you can probably now pop the hinge pins and remove the door from the porch. Added bonus, in case the HO ever locks themselves out.


----------

